# Piratinera Guianensis



## DCBluesman (Jun 2, 2006)

I think I'm finally tired of snakewood.  I'm not fond of the kit, but they sell so what the heck. 














Thanks for looking and a special thanks for those who comment. [8D]


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow great looking pen! How can you be tired of that!? [8D]


----------



## bearfretworks (Jun 2, 2006)

You did that monster kit justice!  Great job and feel free to send me the rest of your snakewood.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice, Lou!


----------



## angboy (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice pen, Lou! What does the name mean?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 2, 2006)

Good wood, Lou (I'm not real fond of the shape, but if it sells, its BEAUTIFUL!!)

Has this design worked to keep snakewood from cracking??


----------



## gerryr (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice as always.  What's the finish?


----------



## Huzzah (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, great looking Panache.  I will try snakewood someday, but right now my budget precludes me from taking too many risks!  I have a Panache sitting right in front of me and never really write with it.  It is a great conversation piece though!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2006)

I like it Lou! The black crome kit looks great with the snakewood. I was planning on picking up some snakewood from bill on the 14th and now I will have to find me a black crome kit to go with it. I have wanted to try this kit, but I have been wondering if it will be too tail heavy. What do you think?

Ryan


----------



## Huzzah (Jun 2, 2006)

angboy - I believe piratinera guianensis is the scientific name for snakewood.  Those scientist love to use latin names for simple things to help justify the money they spend on their schooling []


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 2, 2006)

Simply awesome Lou,
I'm getting ready for a week of turning and I can't wait.  I think I'll hold off on my snakewood blank though.  I don't think I'm ready for it, or my eaglized blanks yet.
Rob


----------



## angboy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huzzah_
> <br />angboy - I believe piratinera guianensis is the scientific name for snakewood.  Those scientist love to use latin names for simple things to help justify the money they spend on their schooling []



Thanks! I wondered if that might be it, but I also thought that since it was Lou, there might have been some tongue-in-cheek play on words or something!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice, great shape! a bit different, I like it!


----------



## challagan (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice job Lou, great looking pen!!

Corey


----------



## leehljp (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with the others, Nice Pen. Another name for it would be Hebi ki or Hebi no ki. Take a guess what language that would be? []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.  The name is, in fact, the genus and specie (in Latin--sorry, Hank, but I'm not quite ready for Japanese!).
Gerry - the finish is a lacquer sanding sealer, finished with lacquer and TSW.  Ed, this kit has a lot of meat on the tubes, so I doubt there will be as high a probability of cracking.  This is my 7th snakewood pen this year, ranging from 3 weeks old to four months old.  None have cracked (nervously saying a small prayer).  The Panache is more comfortable to write with than it looks.  The balance is fine.  The looks aren't my taste, but they are very popular with my co-workers.  I think it attracts the faux-artistes.  BTW, if any of you are staying away from turning snakewood, the turning is quite simple as is the finish.  It's the part about holding your breath for a few months that makes most folks crazy.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Jun 4, 2006)

Very Nice Lou!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Edwin! [8D]


----------

